# Where to live in the Algarve?



## pozablo

We're a US citizens, retired psychologist and artist/entrepeneur, living in central Mexico, and considering a move to Europe, probably the southern region of Portugal.

We like sunshine, smaller communities, and reasonably easy access to cultural stuff. 

Does anybody with experience in the region have any recommendations as to places that might fit this?

Thanks,
Pozablo


----------



## Claudine M.

Olhao is probably your best choice. I think you might be lacking in much cultural interesest there though, coming from Mexico.


----------



## sprozzy

*Spain alternative*

Try Spain. Same language as Mexico. Buy my casa at spanishdreaming(dot)com.Between historic Cordoba and Seville. come and stay to sample. pool is at 30 degrees "C" now. See you soon


----------



## klimatos

*Algarve climate*

For a detailed climatic summary of the Algarve area, go to climates.com. This will give you daily hours of sunshine, morning and afternoon temperatures, frequency of rainy days and much more. The site used to be fee-based, but is now free.


----------



## Strontium

pozablo said:


> We're a US citizens, retired psychologist and artist/entrepeneur, living in central Mexico, and considering a move to Europe, probably the southern region of Portugal.
> 
> We like sunshine, smaller communities, and reasonably easy access to cultural stuff.
> 
> Does anybody with experience in the region have any recommendations as to places that might fit this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pozablo



Hi, Any answer to this would be subjective as what you would consider "smaller community" and "cultural" are your own personal preferences. Portugal has a small population of 10 million of which 25% are in the area of Lisbon and the country has a long and fascinating history. If your cultural interest is history then here people live with it, Coinbra, Tomar etc If your cultural interest is organised music or organised art then Lisbon or Porto are the main centres as they are the two biggest cities, "disorganised" music is everywhere but the Portuguese tend not to list extensively on the intrweb. Every community here seems to have it's own Saint's Day (or similar) festival. A lot of things, like Saint’s Day Festivals, are not listed on the inteweb so only by being here will you get to know what is happening. Some of the smaller communities are quite isolated and as in many poorish countries the rural communities lack work so the young and mobile tend to migrate leaving semi abandoned villages, the local culture is also semi abandoned. Only by spending a reasonable time here in different locations will you know if this is where you want to be


----------



## kctraveler

Pozablo,

Hello! I'm an American living in the Algarve. As others have said, it is all subjective, and you really must visit to see if you even like the country!

That said, you might consider living in a smaller area close to a larger area. I don't mean the burbs of Lisbon, unless you go inland, the Cascais, Sintra, Estoril area are like the burbs of a US city. I'm thinking of Alvor or Praia da Rocha, close to Portimao, or Amancil/Quarteiro, close to Faro. For the Algarve, these are the larger cities with more cultural type events available on a more frequent basis. Maybe even Luz, close to Lagos. The good news is that the central Algarve is within about an hours drive to either side's larger cities in the Algarve, so you're never too far away from any event you might want to check out. And there are lots of them around. Being from the US, that's a pretty short drive for us! But please, come visit first before you commit to something. I don't find Portugal to be like Mexico at all.


----------



## Manny McHugh

I just moved to the Algarve this week. I first came here in November and did an extensive trip of the Algarve to see where I liked the most. I found three areas that I loved - Alvor - Ferragudo - Carvoeiro. They are all relatively close to each other. In the end Alvor was the winner for me. Great restaurants, beautiful beaches, many Irish people (a bonus for me!). It is far better than the south of Spain in my opinion. The people are more pleasant, the food is 100 time better and it's doesn't feel as tacky as so many parts of Spain feel.


----------



## Happy Dutch

Manny McHugh said:


> I just moved to the Algarve this week. I first came here in November and did an extensive trip of the Algarve to see where I liked the most. I found three areas that I loved - Alvor - Ferragudo - Carvoeiro. They are all relatively close to each other. In the end Alvor was the winner for me. Great restaurants, beautiful beaches, many Irish people (a bonus for me!). It is far better than the south of Spain in my opinion. The people are more pleasant, the food is 100 time better and it's doesn't feel as tacky as so many parts of Spain feel.


We were during February and March in the Algarve to see which part we like the most. We love the area between Lagos up to praia Sao Rafael (west from Albufeira). 
We love Alvor, but don't buy next to the small airport, because this airport is no longer small and they have plans with this airport .....
The lagune in Alvor is very beautiful! We walked there many times and love to go back in September.

We like Portimao (old center), we love Lagoa and Silves. 

We like Tavira and Olhao, but a bit frustrating that you cannot walk to the beach, because of the river.


----------



## chimaerahk

*Alvor or Portimao*

I am looking for a property in Alvor as it seems to be a nice place to live. On the internet, there are fewer options to choose as compared with Portimao nearby. Portimao is busier than Alvor. What are the pros and cons of these two places? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Brexit.Refugee

chimaerahk said:


> I am looking for a property in Alvor as it seems to be a nice place to live. On the internet, there are fewer options to choose as compared with Portimao nearby. Portimao is busier than Alvor. What are the pros and cons of these two places? Any advice is welcome.


Portimao for various reasons, HAD a major budget problem which could have meant local taxes going through the roof. Can't say what the position is now, but they did have a propensity to spend-first-and-collect-on-taxes-later. :rain:
Have you looked around the Silves area?; - quieter, but might be of interest.


----------



## chimaerahk

Do you mean they have different taxes in different regions in Algarve?
Silves used to be the capital of Algarve but I prefer to live near the seaside.


----------

